# teteje ~ tetője; ajtaja ~ ajtója; etc ...



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Van egy pár főnév a magyarban, amelynek két birtokos ragozása van: egy eredetibb és egy újabb keletű. Ezek közé tartózik a _teteje ~ tetője, ajtaja ~ ajtója_ is.

Számomra  általábban az eredetibb alak "szorosabb" kapcsolatot/hovatartozást fejez ki, tehát pl. "a ház teteje" és "a szoba ajtaja", viszont "Béla tetője" és "Béla ajtója" (ha azt akarom kifejezni, hogy Béla a tulajdonosa a tetőnek vagy az ajtónak).

A kérdésem az, hogy ez az eléggé egyertelmű megkülönböztetés manapság érvényes-e az egész magyar nyelvterületre, vagy inkább regionális jellegű. Ti hogyan használjátok a példáimban feltüntetett alakokat?

Kösz.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis!

Nem tudom pontosan, hogy van-e valami szabály az ilyesmire, de már az említett két szó sem teljesen analóg szerintem, mert vminek a teteje = a felső része. Tehát Béla esetében ezért sem stimmel, mert nem a háza tetőjére gondolnánk, hanem értelmezhetetlen lenne a kifejezés. 
De nem is csoda, mert a _teteje_ nem is egyenlő a _tetőjé_vel. (Annak ellenére, hogy az alapszó mindkettőnél a _tető_.)

Viszont az _ajtaja_/_ajtója_ esetében nem tudok ilyen különbséget tenni.

Az biztos, hogy amikor a birtokos személyrag a szótári alakú alapszóhoz járul, akkor nagyon határozottan arra a tárgyra gondolunk, míg az alakváltozati esetben átvittebb értelmű az alapszó. Emiatt arra gondolok, hogy a megkülönböztetés elsősorban nem regionális jellegű, hanem attól függ, mit akarunk kifejezni.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... Tehát Béla esetében ezért sem stimmel, mert nem a háza tetőjére gondolnánk, hanem értelmezhetetlen lenne a kifejezés....


Persze, megfelelő kontextus nélkül se "Béla tetője" se "Béla teteje" nem értelmezhető világosan ...

Kérdés (csak az egyértelműség kedvéért): mondanál olyat, hogy a "a ház tetője" vagy "a ház ajtója"?

UI. Most jut eszembe, hogy "Béla háztetője" viszont valahogy jobban hangzik, mint a "Béla házteteje" ...


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem föltétlen kell léteznie a ház _tetője_ v. _ajtója_ alakoknak is, hiszen ez az "alapértelmezett" verzió.  Pl. ha egy szakemberrel tárgyalok, akkor mondhatom azt, hogy a ház tetőjét kellene megjavítani (mert a _teteje_ túl pontatlan lenne, az nekem olyasmit sugallna, hogy valahol a tetején van valami baj, kit érdekel hol, csak javítsák meg).
Az ajtóval csak annyi a különbség, hogy nekem majdnem egyformán hangzik a két változat: "a házunk ajtóját/ajtaját kellene felújítani".

Talán még egy szempont van: mind a tetője és az ajtója hangsúlyosabbnak tűnik a mondatban. Lehet, hogy az értelmi hangsúly miatt, mivel pontosan igyekszem megnevezni a tárgyat.
Az is lehet, hogy épp a _hely_ és a _tárgy_ megnevezésbeli különbsége adja ezt a jelenséget, amiről beszélünk, és a helymegjelölés lehet elvontabb v. általánosabb értelmű is, mint amikor a pontos tárgyat jelölöm meg.

Tehát az utolsó párosban is ez lehet a különbség. Szerintem mindkettőnek van létjogosultsága, attól függ, mire gondolunk, mit akarunk kifejezni.
Pl. Béla háztetője beszakadt, javításra szorul v. Béla házteteje messziről látszik, mert övé a legmagasabb épület az utcában.


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Zsanna és kösz. Én kb. egyetértek mindennel, amit írtál. Azért "kb.", mert mintha én inkább hajlanék a "ház teteje" és a "ház ajtaja" felé,  mint te. De végül is, ez a kérdésem lényege, vagyis hogy ti hogyan érzékelitek a különbséget. (Hozzászólhatnának mások is ...)


----------



## Zsanna

Közben találtam egy másik példát is annak megerősítésére, hogy a teteje/tetője nem teljesen ugyanaz a probléma, mint az ajtója/ajtaja. Mégpedig a két igés alakjában: tetőz és tetéz. Ezeknél már nagyon világosan érződik, hogy nem egyszerűen egy magánhangzó-variációról van szó, hanem hogy az annyira megrögzült, hogy a jelentésben is módosította a szavakat. (Régen tetőz volt mindkettő jelentése, de manapság már nem.)


----------

